# 1989 bronco fullsize and avital 4103 remote start



## bluebiou (Dec 18, 2010)

So I decided to help a buddy out and install a remote start in his bronco for him. I have done 5 before so I figured this would be the easiest....forget that lol.. 

Anyways on to the problem, I hooked all the wires up yesterday (ignition harness, tach signal, ground, hood input switch, nuetral safety switch, brake shutdown, antenna) 

After verifying with a voltmeter that everything is valid i plugged it in and the box worked fine... 

So I unplugged all the boxes to clean it up and put it in the car and now I get nothing.... 
no light blinking on the box, no response from remotes, nothing at all 

Are there are suggestions? 

I think the box fried but im not sure.. is there anyway to test it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Check all the fuses that power up the box with a test light then verify if the box is well grounded.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bluebiou said:


> So I decided to help a buddy out and install a remote start in his bronco for him. I have done 5 before so I figured this would be the easiest....forget that lol..
> 
> Anyways on to the problem, I hooked all the wires up yesterday (ignition harness, tach signal, ground, hood input switch, nuetral safety switch, brake shutdown, antenna)
> 
> ...


 Get out a test light make sure you have power ground ignition, make sure all are there. If you think you burnt something, easy way to know is pull the brain out and smell it if something is burnt you'll know it!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Verify your install:

12 VOLT CONSTANT YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER PINK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 RED/LIGHT GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 BLACK/GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 GREY/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BROWN (+) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH or at FUSE BOX 
POWER LOCK PINK/YELLOW (TYPE C) BEHIND DRIVERS HEADLIGHT 
POWER UNLOCK PINK/LIGHT GREEN (TYPE C) BEHIND DRIVERS HEADLIGHT 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE N/A 
DOOR TRIGGER BLACK/BLUE (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN YELLOW/LIGHT GREEN (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH GREEN/YELLOW @ IGNITION COIL 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE LIGHT GREEN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT N/A 

In and out in 30 minutes


----------

